# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Zespoół policystycznych jajnikow- wysoki poziom androstendionu 9,95 ng/ml

## esca

Witam,

Mam 31 lat. Okres od 9 roku życia.
Po 4 latach od diagnozy doczekałam się ginekologa, który zechciałby się zająć moim przypadkiem. Rozpoznano u mnie PCOS. Kazdy z poprzednich lekarzy twierdził, ze:

-"od tego sie nie umiera wiec o co ten szum?"
-"najwyżej dostane raka piersi w wieku lat 30tu"
-"jak sobie pani pobiega i schudnie to pani przejdzie" ( w związku z choroba przytyłam 25kg w 1,5 roku - insulino oporność)
- na moje żale związane z ekstremalnymi wahaniami nastrojów " niech pani sobie zrobi dziecko to pani przejdzie" ( to jest chyba najlepszy tekst, bo w związku z PCOS jestem bezpłodna :Smile: )
-"jak będzie pani myślała o dziecku to wtedy pomyślimy"
-" no cóż przeszła pani menopauzę, nic na to nie poradzę"

Każde z tych zdań wypowiedział inny lekarz. Byłam u wielu. W końcu trafiłam do jednaj pani ordynator, która położyła mnie u siebie na oddziale.

Zrobili mi sporo badan z wyjątkiem testu insuliny ( cukier mam w normie).
Aspat, Alat, USG tarczycy, FT3, FT4, TSH, LH, FSH, testosteron, S-DHEA, prolaktyna co 3 h, 17 OH progesteron, Androstendion, USG jajnikow.

Termin do lekarza odległy, a ja nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Szukałam na forach podobnych wyników, ale nikt z PCOS nie ma tak wysokiego *androstendionu* ( norma meska!! 2,75 ng/ml, *mój 9,95 ng/ml*). Wyczytałam ze powyżej 10 to wlasciwie potwierdzenie obecności nowotworu.

Tak po za tym reszta wyników wyszła w normie. Jedynie testosteron mam nieznacznie podwyższony ( kiedyś był o wiele wyższy). Moj wynik 0.63 ng/ml - norma 0,084-0,481 ng/ml. oraz S-DHEA 363 ug/dl ( norma 98.8 - 340 ).

USG tarczycy super! USG jajników potwierdziło PCOS + 14 mm torbiel na jajniku.

Z objawów fizycznych ... rośnie mi broda  :Smile:  i muszę się golić codziennie. Libido poniżej zera ( większość miesiąca). Cały czas "czuje" jajniki. A już szczególnie przy pełnym pęcherzu. Wtedy dzięki uciskowi nawet bolą. Po ostatnim wywołaniu miesiączkowania odbywa się ono całkiem regularnie.

Objawy psychiczne. Ciągłe huśtawki nastrojów, depresja. Mam tego dosyć. Normalnie żyć się nie da. Kiedyś widziałam dokument o kobiecie, która była w tak ekstremalnym stadium depresji , ze lekarze zdecydowali się na zabieg usunięcia jajników. Po nim jak ręką odjął. Moze tez powinnam o czymś takim pomyśleć?

Proszę o radę i interpretacje wyników. Jeżeli potrzebne będą jakieś dodatkowe informacje to proszę pytać.

Zastanawia  mnie jedno ... skoro PCOS jest podobno taki powszechny to czemu tak trudno trafić na odpowiedniego specjalistę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobnie... i lekarze mowili tez do mnie podobnie... jeden powiedzial ze jestem doskonala na zewnatrz ale beznadziejna w srodku :-\ :-\
I wez tu nie mniej depresji...mam 24 lata wszystkie kolezanki maja dzieci niektore juz 2. no i jak tu nie byc zalamana jak nikt nie pocieszy bo w takiej sytuacji byc nie bedzie a stres i depresja ktora mam tylko poglebia                                 
a sprawe... nawet  moj partner nie umie mnie pocieszyc :-( beznadziejne to wszystko...ja tez miesiaczke szybko dostalam w wieku 10/11 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, witam mam to samo, u mnie doszła jeszcze tarczyca, niedobór D3 i żelaza  :Frown:  niska B12. Masakra i jestem po poronieniu  :Frown:

----------

